# A Big Tarpon & Speck in Chesapeake Bay (Aug 5, 2017)



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

*A Miracle did happen.*

2 Weeks ago, I finally got the first skunk in cobia fishing. That was my 8th cobia fishing this year and I expected.
After that, as I planned for this year fishing, I was looking for a good August trout water in VA.

I launched from Ingram Bay Marina, Heathsville, VA (Northern Neck). Along the shore there were wooden jetties in front of the houses (almost all houses). I fished the jetties. There I could catch specks. I heard that the place is a hot speck spot in August.
I also fished Dameron Marsh Natural Area Preserve - about 2 miles off the marina. There, I caught a huge tarpon. Yes, a miracle did happen.

At the marsh, the wind picked up. Instead of 8 MPH, it was blowing at 15-20 MPH. So, I went into a small cove (calm water) for a pit stop. I forgot that I was trolling a Mirro-Lure that time. So the MirroLure was still on the bottom at around the mouth of the cove, I think.
When I was walking away from the kayak without my helmet camera for a break, I heard a huge splash, and I saw a bent rod on the kayak. 
I ran and picked up the rod. Then I saw a huge shiny fish jumped and landed on a very shallow water.
Instinctively, I ran toward the fish. I knew that I couldn’t land the fish with my tackle (a large mouth bass rod and reel combo with 20# test braided). When I recognized a huge tarpon side-flapping to get back to the deeper water, I tackled the tarpon.

I pushed and pushed the tarpon to keep it in the shallow water for a long time until the tarpon got very tired. I was tired too, and very cold.
When the tarpon was very tired, I could bring it to the kayak where the cameras were.

I was very overwhelmed that time, and I am still overwhelmed.
This may be the first record of Tarpon in Northern Neck, VA. I am wondering if there were tarpon records in Chesapeake Bay.

Fishing Log:






Joe


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

As always enjoyed the video. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

I've heard stories and seen pictures of them caught in the eastern shore. Never told exactly where.


----------



## rwh (Dec 10, 2012)

That's awsome! Never heard of one caught inside the bay before, and he was way up there. That is a fish of a lifetime. You may be the 1st kayaker to catch a tarpon in VA. Congrats! Really nice specks too!


----------



## goinfishing (Sep 10, 2013)

Awesome catch! Never knew they came into the bay. You look worn out at the end of the video!


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

There's a tarpon fishery in the bay. Not talked about much, but it happens. I'm not familiar with it, just been shown pics from trustworthy people.


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

rwh said:


> That's awsome! Never heard of one caught inside the bay before, and he was way up there. That is a fish of a lifetime. You may be the 1st kayaker to catch a tarpon in VA. Congrats! Really nice specks too!


I heard the place is a large-speck place in August. I am planning to fish one more time to verify that.
The tarpon was on a silver platter. All I had to do was performing an unusual 1.5 hour landing part.

Joe


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

goinfishing said:


> Awesome catch! Never knew they came into the bay. You look worn out at the end of the video!


Yes, I was tired. Sometimes, fishing was a full contact sports, I learned.

Joe


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

TreednNC said:


> There's a tarpon fishery in the bay. Not talked about much, but it happens. I'm not familiar with it, just been shown pics from trustworthy people.


I think I will carry a tarpon tackles when I fish a marsh in August.

Joe


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Awesome catch. The eastern shore tarpon fishery is very hush hush.


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

Awesome. Great catch. Even better video footage. Thanks.


----------



## SpeedRacer (Sep 5, 2010)

That's incredible. Awesome catch!!!


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

not sure I understand the pushing of the tarpon after it was hooked, can you elaborate?
js


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

Great video like all the others Joe! Lucky you get to go to all the spots we need to find.


----------

